# I hope they find these people......



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

and kill them all, no trial nothing.

A Twitter poll asking how to kill him... really

Don't care if it's lowering ourselves to their level, enough is enough.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-31121160


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Agree - they don't understand anything else than extreme violence.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Couldn't agree more, they are just vile scum.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

They're filthy, murderous scum bags.
But unfortunately violence is what they crave. They want us to become so angry, to incite so much hatred, that it starts a proper holy war as that what they believe they're destined for.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well Jordan has responded with the only language these IS terrorists understand.

Meanwhile Britain (and most of the rest of the civilised world) welcomes home returning Jehadists....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Well Jordan has responded with the only language these IS terrorists understand.
> 
> Meanwhile Britain (and most of the rest of the civilised world) welcomes home returning Jehadists....


Jordan aint no saints themselves.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Not everyone will agree with the following but it should make people think - -

Received this from a very respectable American who sent it to all his pals. 
1. In the interests of fairness, we have to acknowledge it's only a minority of Muslims who are the problem. A survey of French Muslims (before the Charlie Hebdo murders) asked if they condemned the actions of ISIS in murdering hostages, imposing Sharia law on the places they had overrun etc. 76% said yes, they condemned those things. That means 24% didn't. 24% of the (practising) French Muslim population of 2m = 480,000. If that 24% applied worldwide, it would mean there are approx. 500m Islamic nutters.

2. Gross oversimplification to say there are no problems between other religions. Maybe whoever wrote this is one of the Confusians that are mentioned.

3. Those caveats apart, sad to say, most of the rest is true.

A WORLD-WIDE OVERVIEW

The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim

The Beltway Snipers were Muslims

The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim

The underwear Bomber was a Muslim

The U-S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims

The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims

The Bafi Nightclub Bombers were Muslims

The London Subway Bombers were Muslims

The Moscow Theatre Attackers were Muslims

The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims

The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims

The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims

The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims

The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims

The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Musiims

The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims

The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims

The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims

The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims

The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims

The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims

The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims

The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims

The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims

The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims

Think about it!

Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem

Hindus living with Christians = No Problem

Hindus living with Jews = No Problem

Christians living with Shintos = No Problem

Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem

Confusians living with Baha'is = No Problem

Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem

Jews living with Atheists = No Problem

Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem

Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem

Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem

Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem

Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem

Christians living with Jews = No Problem

Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem

Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem

Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem

Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem

Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem

Muslims living with Hindus = Problem

Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem

Muslims living with Christians = Problem

Muslims living with Jews = Problem

Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem

Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem

Muslims living with Shintos = Problem

Muslims living with Atheists = Problem

MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM

**********SO THIS LEADS TO *****************

They're not happy in Gaza

They're not happy in Egypt

They're not happy in Libya

They're not happy in Morocco

They're not happy in Iran

They're not happy in Iraq

They're not happy in Yemen

They're not happy in Afghanistan

They're not happy in Pakistan

They're not happy in Syria

They're not happy in Lebanon

They're not happy in Nigeria

They're not happy in Kenya

They're not happy in Sudan

******** So, where are they happy? **********

They're happy in Australia

They're happy in England

They're happy in Belgium

They're happy in France

They're happy in Italy

They're happy in Germany

They're happy in Sweden

They're happy in the USA & Canada

They're happy in Norway & India

They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic! And who do they blame? Not Islam... Not their leadership... Not themselves... THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!! And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries they came from where they were unhappy.

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

ISIS: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION

AND A LOT MORE !

Think about it!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Heartbreaking

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-31376933


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have the very sad feeling the whole world's gone crazy. It doesn't matter which news you watch/listen to, there is one horror story after the next surfacing.

I can still hear my parents and grandparents say the only thing they wish for in life is no more killing; no more war. That was after WWII ended and my family was diminished by a large number. 
At 65 I'm extremely lucky to have lived all my life in a part of the world where I didn't have to experience killing and war first hand. I hope for the sake of my children and grandchildren that they can say the same when they reach my age!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> and kill them all, no trial nothing.
> 
> A Twitter poll asking how to kill him... really
> 
> ...


As usual Jamman I couldn't agree more. 
An eye for an eye I reckon...


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Not everyone will agree with the following but it should make people think - -
> 
> Received this from a very respectable American who sent it to all his pals.
> 1. In the interests of fairness, we have to acknowledge it's only a minority of Muslims who are the problem. A survey of French Muslims (before the Charlie Hebdo murders) asked if they condemned the actions of ISIS in murdering hostages, imposing Sharia law on the places they had overrun etc. 76% said yes, they condemned those things. That means 24% didn't. 24% of the (practising) French Muslim population of 2m = 480,000. If that 24% applied worldwide, it would mean there are approx. 500m Islamic nutters.
> ...


I cannot easily think of a counter to the above, certainly not on the scale of this post. Western policy seems now to be gathering a pace globally, to what end who knows. [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> I cannot easily think of a counter to the above, certainly not on the scale of this post. Western policy seems now to be gathering a pace globally, to what end who knows. [smiley=skull.gif]


It's pretty easy to counter really, because it's one-sided nonsense. The majority of terrorism in the world is not carried out by Muslims, and they're far from being the only religion associated with violence (you'd think with the troubles in Northern Ireland so fresh in peoples minds that we wouldn't be so easily conned into believing that Muslims have the monopoly on terrorism).

Posts like the above are just inflammatory bollocks. These terrorist groups want to convince everyone that this is a religious war because thats what gets them a steady stream of fresh recruits. This sort of nonsense plays right into their hands because it alienates Muslims by blaming their whole religion for the actions of a tiny minority.


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

Spandex said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot easily think of a counter to the above, certainly not on the scale of this post. Western policy seems now to be gathering a pace globally, to what end who knows. [smiley=skull.gif]
> ...


Very well put Spandex.

The post forgets to mention Anders Breivik, a white man killing white kids, Timothy Mcveigh... and more.

I couldn't give a toss about ISIS or whatever they are called this week. I was in the centre of Manchester when the big bomb went off in 1996. We've been dealing with this for a long time before these morons came along.

Funny how there was hardly any Islamic Terrorism before 1991 and the first Gulf war... sure, there was the odd hijacking but that was usually lone nutters trying to get back to Lebanon - usually on a "Free Palestine" ticket, but nothing like we have now.

Sent from cold, windy place.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Obviously the first part of the post has not been read or has been ignored when it was touted as 'one sided nonsense'.

I will repost that part then you can read and digest it properly -

Not everyone will agree with the following but it should make people think - -



> Received this from a very respectable American who sent it to all his pals.
> *1. In the interests of fairness, we have to acknowledge it's only a minority of Muslims who are the problem.* A survey of French Muslims (before the Charlie Hebdo murders) asked if they condemned the actions of ISIS in murdering hostages, imposing Sharia law on the places they had overrun etc. 76% said yes, they condemned those things. That means 24% didn't. 24% of the (practising) French Muslim population of 2m = 480,000. If that 24% applied worldwide, it would mean there are approx. 500m Islamic nutters.
> 
> *2. Gross oversimplification to say there are no problems between other religions.* Maybe whoever wrote this is one of the Confusians that are mentioned.
> ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Obviously the first part of the post has not been read or has been ignored when it was touted as 'one sided nonsense'.
> 
> I will repost that part then you can read and digest it properly -


I read it and I understood it, but my comments were about the text that you quoted. That being said, I still think it's massively unhelpful to post things like that and I'm not entirely sure why you did. If you truly wanted people to think about the situation, wouldn't it be better to post something less biased that actually informed people rather than something that was so biased you didn't feel comfortable posting it without prefacing it with your own caveats?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Spandex said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot easily think of a counter to the above, certainly not on the scale of this post. Western policy seems now to be gathering a pace globally, to what end who knows. [smiley=skull.gif]
> ...


I feel sure that ISIS/DAISH would take um-bridge at your assumption that they are a tiny minority, especially when the combined efforts now lined up against them is huge, all to crush a minority..... I think not. By the way should you be interested in holidaying on the sinai better brush up on the koran.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > TTMBTT said:
> ...


They can take it however they like - whether or not they're a tiny minority is a matter of mathematical fact, not opinion or assumption.

But why let facts get in the way of a good bit of fear mongering.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Personally I agree with all of YoungOldUn said, but the key issue, which he raised, is they seem to have a major beef with the countries where the majority are happy and allow religious freedom and beliefs.

Basically, and I'm sure some will disagree, one if the main issues IS or whoever have, is if they don't have any tolerance of anyone who doesn't agree with their beliefs of logic.

On a linked topic, I note we (and other countries) are now slowly starting to prosecute returning 'jehadist fighters'. Maybe a better deterrent, assuming they are found guilty, and did fight for a foreign power,or someone against the current legitimate regime, is to deport them after the trial to the country they were fighting against, as it is that country's laws they were broken. Would expect a jail term in Syria or Iraq is less pleasant than the UK.


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Personally I agree with all of YoungOldUn said, but the key issue, which he raised, is they seem to have a major beef with the countries where the majority are happy and allow religious freedom and beliefs


Is it purely a coincidence that these very same countries they "seem to have a major beef with" are the very same ones that bombed the shit out of their own countries (Afghanistan, Iraq, Lebanon/Gaza) destroyed them, and buggered off?

There was no Islamic Terrorism before the 1st Gulf war. They didn't really have much of a beef before that. I wonder why?

Sent from cold, windy place.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

The way I see all this....
The problems are being caused by Islamic fundamentalists..don't know if anyone else heard that thing on radio 2 where that german fellow was allowed to report on Isis. ..He said they want/expect to take over the world!..In their eyes we are all infidels who need iradicating....why anyone wants to live like a fuckin caveman is beyond me...They kill more of their own kind than foreigners. ..remember that case where they killed a young girl for listening to western music? ...I saw a video recently of Isis tying an elderly chap to a chair and they pushed him off a 7 storey balcony...His crime?...suspect gay!...I'm not a fan of gays but I don't think they should all be pushed of a cliff!...incidentally, the fall didn't kill the old chap...The baying crowd then beat and stoned him to death!...They are just a pack of wild animals. ..mob rule..lawless...It really is like a violent version of monty pythons "life of brian"...and no where near as funny!....what was the point of burning that pilot?...We're they expecting sympathy from some people?...that was just sick and wrong...They claim that muhammad or Allah or whatever the fuck his name is, is the one true god..all caring and loving. ..but you can't get to mecca unless you do some extreme violence and kill as many non Muslims as poss...we'll I'm sorry but he sounds like a right cu*t to me...I would draw him as a large penis with a turban on his head....This will upset the mussies because you can't draw him. ..even though their own ancient manuscripts show him doing various things, winning wars and stuff...now can you draw him or not?..Make your f...ING minds up!...
More people have been killed through religion than all the diseases put together so they should make it illegal! ...I can't see the point of spending your life planning what you are going to do after you die...so you go to heaven...what are you going to do all day? ..I don't fancy sitting on a cloud playing a harp!...where are you going to live? ...do you need a house?...etc...
so what is the answer?..I don't know...but I do know that something should be done. ..yes we did bomb their countries because saddam Hussain was claiming he had nuclear weapons and was hindering any attempts to find them. ..what if we did nothing and he did have such weapons. ..We would ALL be fucked!...what would have happened if churchill would have listened to the 'hand wringers' and not declared war on Hitler? 
I can see another world war coming...This time it's about religion..A holy war. .A jihad..
either that or roll over and look the other way...my step daughter, who is 11, goes to a church school and knows all about the 5 pillars of Islam but can't name the 12 disciples. ..The school claim they are just following the curriculum...how about teaching Christianity? 
In the name of Steve wrights 'Mr angry'.."It gets me so angry I'm going to throw the phone down!"


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Denmark today sums it up.

View 1 - let's have a debate on freedom of speach and blasphemy.

View 2 - let's turn up with AK47s and shoot the place up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So the ceasefire in Ukraine should start soon, but will it? I've listened to the German news tonight (as every night) and their correspondents over there are not too convinced that both sides stick to the agreement reached in Kiew


----------

